# Potential Short Trade Alerts



## adds (28 October 2009)

Hi All,

Looks like the market is due for a correction so I thought this may be a suitable thread right now and it seems the potential breakout alerts only focuses on long trades. So I'm proposing this thread as the same as that but in the short direction. Same rules to apply ie must post a chart.

To get the thread started I'll start with FML. Selling volume seems to be increasing and there are 2 gaps below to get filled.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 October 2009)

Personally closed a short i had today ..... expecting a minor bounce but will be happy to add to this thread in due course.

P.s who is going to let you short FML ? as in what provider ?


----------



## adds (28 October 2009)

Thanks nunthewiser and you are correct I just checked IG and FML is not shortable :S fail... I've only just started looking for shorts so Ill see what else I can find.


----------



## Boggo (28 October 2009)

I had a swag of the little suckers pop up tonight, take your pick.

.


----------



## johnnyg (28 October 2009)

I should of added this to my own setup's last night, however got lazy and didn't, R:R is a little lower now, still will be worth while if the market rolls over. Yesterdays bar would of been the perfect setup bar.


----------



## lukeaye (28 October 2009)

I did the opposite today, i started buying a few stocks. Though i have been stopped out of a few the last 2 days.

Boggo i bought AED oil lol .585 cents


----------



## Annwn (28 October 2009)

> I should of added this to my own setup's last night, however got lazy and didn't, R:R is a little lower now, still will be worth while if the market rolls over. Yesterdays bar would of been the perfect setup bar




Unfortunely unable to short MND,  would have been a good setup


Cheers


----------



## skc (28 October 2009)

Annwn said:


> Unfortunely unable to short MND,  would have been a good setup
> 
> 
> Cheers




I can short MND with IG and MFG about 2 days ago... Would be surprised if it has changed since then.


----------



## Annwn (28 October 2009)

> I can short MND with IG and MFG about 2 days ago... Would be surprised if it has changed since then.




Oops, perhaps my info is out of date, or I am looking at the wrong thing.

Symbol MND 
ISIN AU000000MND5 
Issuer Name MONADELPHOUS GROUP LIMITED 
Security Description ORDINARY FULLY PAID 
Web Site http://www.monadel.com.au/ 
Index Participation Participates in an index 
Quoted Security Quoted and Tradable 
Short Sell Status Security cannot be short sold

Cheers


----------



## Boggo (28 October 2009)

lukeaye said:


> Boggo i bought AED oil lol .585 cents




I am long on just two stocks at the moment and that could change in the next day or so to nil.

I am going to just sit on the sidelines for the moment other than maybe a few short opportunities on my ASX CFD account (limited to the top 50 only).

Some really good re-entry/retracement opportunities shaping up, I would actually like to see a few more down days to help create some good value entries.

You would have a tight stop on AED lukeaye ?, I use a 30 day EMA on those downtrends, when it turns up and the price closes at or above the EMA is my rough reversal of trend guide.

ANZ attached as an example...


----------



## lukeaye (28 October 2009)

Boggo said:


> I am long on just two stocks at the moment and that could change in the next day or so to nil.
> 
> I am going to just sit on the sidelines for the moment other than maybe a few short opportunities on my ASX CFD account (limited to the top 50 only).
> 
> ...




Yeah running very tight stop only 2 cents. The R/R for this trade is incredible though, and ive been watching for ages, have been waiting for this pullback for a while now. Volume in the last mins of trading was more then the whole day, and it forced a much larger move up. I don't know who, but somebody is acquiring a very large amount of this stock.

Yeah id usually wait on the sidelines, but i'm being a bit more aggresive, if the market is going to move back up, it will happen in the next 2 days. I want to be on it, if it is.


----------



## Boggo (28 October 2009)

Currently futures are looking red, more downside tomorrow ?
.


----------



## lukeaye (28 October 2009)

Boggo said:


> Currently futures are looking red, more downside tomorrow ?
> .




I really don't want to jinx myself, But i think tonight might move up in a big way. Its set up perfectly for a reversal really from my analysis.

There are some big reports out tonight. Better hope they are good!


----------



## skc (4 November 2009)

SGP... Bearish flag on light volume just below support/resistance at ~$3.9. Gap is filled so may be it's ready to fall.


----------



## CanOz (27 February 2014)

I've been watching Amazon (AMZN) for a little while as it topped out. This stock, according to some is a basket case fundamentally. I'm waiting for a nice bearish pattern and the right market, to short it, starting to ripen now.


----------



## pavilion103 (27 February 2014)

Nice thread.
Didn't know that it existed.

I'll throw up the FTSE.
Very much a potential one. 
No real setup as yet but in a critical area.

I guess we can continue to discuss it in the futures thread.


----------

